# Zulu.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I watch this film every time it's aired, more so than the "Great Escape". I love Steve McQueen but I love this film more. No, I do like Steve McQueen, he was Mister Cool in my estimation 

Roy (usedmodel), I watched Zulu again yesterday (I never miss it if I know it's being shown). Stanley Baker was a solid bloke, Welshman or not.









Strange how Welshmen often speak English with such a fine accent? No pretence to upper class inflections, just English as it should be spoken.

Mr. Burton was a master of this and perhaps Jeremy Irons has the "good voice" too? Freddie Jones spoke English in a manner that impressed me too, strange that he was born in Stoke- upon- Trent?









The English language is a fine thing, just as the people who speak it.

The United Kingdom that owns the English language should be copyrighted by the originators to make it clear to those that have confused the fact that there is only one English language and the UK owns it. Certain corporations will need a good dose of pile ointment, in my humble opinion.







That would be interesting Mr. Gates?









Text speak is not a language, it is the diatribe of the lazy. It is worthless and could never be spoken by an orator such as Richard Burton.

I worked hard for my CSE in English and much harder for the right to continue to speak it. 

But not as hard as those who worked at Rorke's Drift.

Just a bit of fun from an alternative aspect.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I worked hard for my CSE in English and much harder for the right to continue to speak it.

Stan,

Maybe soon, some of our "more enlightened" local authorities, will be proving specially translated leaflets and interpreters for us English speakers?


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I enjoy your comments Stan. It's interesting to note that a lot of kids type 'text speak' when chatting on the net. I'm glad to say both mine type in proper English, not prompted by me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> I worked hard for my CSE in English and much harder for the right to continue to speak it.
> 
> Stan,
> 
> Maybe soon, some of our "more enlightened" local authorities, will be proving specially translated leaflets and interpreters for us English speakers?


That would be great, I really hate the crap organisations and government departments come out with,

yesterday I saw a notice in our office at work about training courses it mentioned a "Skills ladder" wot the f**k ?!!









IMO shooting`s too good for the prats who come up with this sort of garbage* 

Anyway on a lighter note I hope everyone had a good time last night 

* BTW did I mention I`ve joined the Liberal Party`s militant wing


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ive banned my nephew n nieces frm txtn me n txt spk so dey do it 2 wind me ^ . my son nvr uses txt spk bt did go thru a faze of txtn me n morse code









prps I shd ask Ken Livingstone 2 employ a cpl of 12 translators n interpreters n rplce st syns frm English 2 txt lingo










I didn't notice Zulu was on last night otherwise I would have definitely watched it; the Zulus remember Rorkes Drift and Isandhlwana with great pride and honour, and while we should always remember the brave warriors of the Zulu amabutho and the British soldiers of Rorkes Drift and Isandhlwana we should never forget the incompetence of Lietenant General the Lord Chelford who by splitting his forces and not ensuring the camp had suitable perimeter protection was largely to blame for the massacre at Isandhlwana. The Zulus were inevitably beaten shortly after at Ulundi by a force of 17,000 British, it was all over in less than an hour.

The battlefields are well worth a visit if you are down that way.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Stan said:


> Roy (usedmodel), I watched Zulu again yesterday (I never miss it if I know it's being shown). Stanley Baker was a solid bloke, Welshman or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first comment Stan, I agree with wholeheartedly, we Welsh are Good.























Your second comment Stan, I also agree with but you have to read this, to see the full extent of the problem.

Use of text language in examinations.

The solution ........ TEACHERS should take note of the prioblem and do something about it.

Why is everything thrown back at teachers ???????????


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

JoT said:


> I didn't notice Zulu was on last night otherwise I would have definitely watched it; the Zulus remember Rorkes Drift and Isandhlwana with great pride and honour, and while we should always remember the brave warriors of the Zulu amabutho and the British soldiers of Rorkes Drift and Isandhlwana we should never forget the incompetence of Lietenant General the Lord Chelford who by splitting his forces and not ensuring the camp had suitable perimeter protection was largely to blame for the massacre at Isandhlwana. The Zulus were inevitably beaten shortly after at Ulundi by a force of 17,000 British, it was all over in less than an hour.
> 
> The battlefields are well worth a visit if you are down that way.


The South Wales Borderers Museum, in Brecon, is well worth a visit if you are down this way, in Gods country.









Should be UP this way, if travelling from South Africa.

Or DOWN this way if travelling from the north.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't notice Zulu was on last night otherwise I would have definitely watched it; the Zulus remember Rorkes Drift and Isandhlwana with great pride and honour, and while we should always remember the brave warriors of the Zulu amabutho and the British soldiers of Rorkes Drift and Isandhlwana we should never forget the incompetence of Lietenant General the Lord Chelford who by splitting his forces and not ensuring the camp had suitable perimeter protection was largely to blame for the massacre at Isandhlwana. The Zulus were inevitably beaten shortly after at Ulundi by a force of 17,000 British, it was all over in less than an hour.
> ...


Or Over this way if traveling from the Midlands









BTW Zulu is an excellent film but I found the account of the real events as shown in the recent programme about the Victoria Cross really interesting especially a better view of Private Hook`s real character


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


OVER if travelling from Oxford, which is due east of Brecon.

Anywhere, north of Oxford............the Midlands, for example, is definately DOWN


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Must be the first time i've shut Mach up !!!!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Apart from management-speak ("key drivers" being the term I currently detest the most) what really annoys me is poor spelling in official documentation. South of Waterloo Bridge about half way to the Elephant and Castle is a roundabout called St. George's Circus. Here there is a sign warning of "Inforcement Cameras".

"Inforcement"! How was this sign designed, manufactured and installed without someone noticing that it should say "Enforcement"?

*inforcement* n. the act of inforcing. Or, shoving a pole up someone's arse until they learn how to spell properly!









Other irritations include incorrect use of:

1. there, their, they're

2. loose, lose

3. its, it's

4. your, you're

It's not so bad in things like text messages, instant messages, forum posts and the like where people are typing quickly so can make mistakes, but in official documents and letters that should be checked it just shows a general lack of care, and if they can't be bothered to write it properly, I can't be bothered to read it.

Anyway,

HNY, TTFN


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Apart from management-speak ("key drivers" being the term I currently detest the most) what really annoys me is poor spelling in official documentation. South of Waterloo Bridge about half way to the Elephant and Castle is a roundabout called St. George's Circus. Here there is a sign warning of "Inforcement Cameras".
> 
> "Inforcement"! How was this sign designed, manufactured and installed without someone noticing that it should say "Enforcement"?


Ken doesn't employ people that speak English so what do you expect?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

USEDMODEL said:


> The South Wales Borderers Museum, in Brecon, is well worth a visit if you are down this way, in Gods country.


Have to agree with you there Roy.

Went some time ago & it was very interesting to see the display with actual pics of the soldiers & the medals that they bravely won.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't mind if people make spelling or grammatical errors when communicating with me, God knows I make enough, but text speak!!! I don't bother replying to emails etc when the sender uses text speak, If they can't be bothered to make the effort to be legible why should I make the effort to respond?

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only person who hates text speak, surely people must realise that in this age of electronic communication, when your written English is the only thing by which people can judge you, text speak makes a very poor impression. I wonder how much lazy ebay sellers, even though they may be completely honest and selling a great product, penalise themselves by using text sp_ak. It certainly colours the way I view their character... or should that be CHAVachter?

---------------

Simon


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

the tv content over xmas has been so poor i can honestly say its REALLY going to grieve me to pay for the tv licence this year


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Apart from management-speak ("key drivers" being the term I currently detest the most) what really annoys me is poor spelling in official documentation. South of Waterloo Bridge about half way to the Elephant and Castle is a roundabout called St. George's Circus. Here there is a sign warning of "Inforcement Cameras".
> 
> "Inforcement"! How was this sign designed, manufactured and installed without someone noticing that it should say "Enforcement"?
> 
> ...


There was a council sign in Lewisham, near to some bins, that was recently featured in Private Eye which read 'Please rap all rubbish properly'. My brother works for Lewisham council and knows the chap who's in charge of all that so we cut it out and sent it to him. It got changed...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It grieves me every year







:taz:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

TCM2 had a couple of old films which are rarely shown these days so I was pleased to be able to bag them for the collection:

Flesh and the Devil (1926), starring Greta Garbo

The Wind (1928), starring Lillian Gish

Both silents, so no "Burtonesque" oratory I'm afraid 

blackandgolduk said:



> 'Please rap all rubbish properly'.


Yo! Don't be no shitta

Don't drop no litter

It's a crime innit

You just gotta binnit


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> * BTW did I mention I`ve joined the Liberal Party`s militant wing


There's a joke in there somewhere, but someone familiar with their policies will have to dig it out.

Or DOWN this way if travelling from the north.

Roy, you mis-spoke. You should have said "Or DOWN this way if travelling from ooop North", it's the only accepted pronunciation.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's taken me all day .... but now I get it









Very good Rich .... you have been in South London for too long I think


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

By the way, The Great Escape's on BBC2 at the moment.


----------

